# How to register on a forum asking for an isp email?



## Bill83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Since my isp provider is vodafone im "pay as you go" and it phased out their isp email accounts. Also i have no business account that i can use either. Apparently most of the popular email accounts i.e. hotmail, msn, gmail i wont be able to use but there are some free emails that havent been filtered. Trying to register on myprotein.co.uk forums.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## maceman (Aug 17, 2010)

Have you tried rock.com?


----------



## Bill83 (Aug 17, 2010)

It sort of half worked. I got the forum to send the authorisation email but i cant find it in the indox, i checked the trash tab and no luck there either.


----------



## bkribbs (Aug 17, 2010)

Bill83 said:


> It sort of half worked. I got the forum to send the authorisation email but i cant find it in the indox, i checked the trash tab and no luck there either.



How about the spam tab? or is that what you are calling the trash tab.


----------



## Bill83 (Aug 17, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> How about the spam tab? or is that what you are calling the trash tab.



Theres only the inbox and trash tab available (not including the compose message etc).


----------



## Bill83 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just to let anyone else know that might have stumbled on this forum having the same question. Try Safe-mail.net or the gmx site as it worked for me .


----------



## sentimental (Aug 20, 2010)

Bill83 said:


> Just to let anyone else know that might have stumbled on this forum having the same question. Try Safe-mail.net or the gmx site as it worked for me .



thanks man ...this will come in handy


----------



## Fira (Aug 20, 2010)

Well (this link(s) is to help out) http://www.zeldaclassic.armageddongames.net/ has EMail set ups you can use. However not sure what mail it will and will not recieve.

Do not worry Zelda Classic (ZC) long ago has been reported into Nintendo and Nintendo Anti-Piracy and its program is perfectly up and still going. So Zelda Classic is 100 % legal and safe.

What I would also try is maybe googling ( http://www.google.com/ ) get your own free email address.

Good luck  ; )


----------

